# Over the hill or climbing the hill? 70+ gang



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

At 71 y/o, I’m still as passionate about Mtbing as I ever was. It’s tough in winter, but, I have a fat bike and ride when conditions are tolerable. I’ve learned to dress properly and don’t ride if it isn’t fun. I’ve toned it down so that there’s very little technical. It’s all about getting out into the woods and being closer to nature. But the one most important thing that I’ve done besides realizing I’m getting older is to put a larger cassette on my Original SC Tallboy. I run a 22/32 in the front and recently installed an 11-40 10 speed Sunrace cassette in the rear. This extra gearing has allowed me to climb hills that used to have me huffing and puffing although my lungs still feel it. What have others don’t to adapt to the aging cycling?
Maybe we need a 70+ thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd vote for 60+ and 70+ forums. 50 aint nothing.


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

73 years old here, still ride six days a week (so cal)
My strategy at races and group rides with younger peeps: Start slow, then taper off!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> I'd vote for 60+ and 70+ forums. 50 aint nothing.


I agree, the bravado gets a little old, and most of them will have quit riding by 70, so certainly a 70+ forum. That big plateau at the top of the hill.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Unapomer said:


> 73 years old here, still ride six days a week (so cal)
> My strategy at races and group rides with younger peeps: Start slow, then taper off!


Love it. My saying is " The older I get, the faster I was"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

bsieb said:


> I agree, the bravado gets a little old, and most of them will have quit riding by 70, so certainly a 70+ forum. That big plateau at the top of the hill.


"Oh woe is me, I'm 50 years old. Sob."

Actually, I think the knee in curve for most is around 65. It was for my wife and I. There's a reason it's "Full Retirement Age" and when Medicare kicks in. Maybe a 65+ forum...


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Lone Rager said:


> "Oh woe is me, I'm 50 years old. Sob."
> 
> Actually, I think the knee in curve for most is around 65. It was for my wife and I. There's a reason it's "Full Retirement Age" and when Medicare kicks in. Maybe a 65+ forum...


Here here. Those 50ish kids have plenty more mileage on them.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I’m only 58 so looking forward to another 10-15 years of strong riding/climbing. 

My hats off to you 70+ guys that are still passionate and still going strong. 

I can see an eBike in my future when I can’t do the big climbs anymore. That’s the one thing my 89 year old dad complains about with riding is he just doesn’t have the “wind” to make the longer climbs anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

At 65+, there're two main factors going on. If you're fully healthy, there's the normal decline in performance which seems to accelerate in the mids 60s, try as you might to forestall it. On top of that, it also seems that things can start to go wrong health-wise for more people around that age. Then maybe a third factor...it seems you get injured worse and you're slower to recover from a mishap.


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

69 and just bought my first hardtail mountain bike last fall. I just wish I had done this 10 years ago. Actually I bought a mountain bike in 87, but there were no good trails to ride back then. I'm building a carbon frame suspension bike now. After a 40 year engineer career, and 30 years of road racing cars, mtn biking is my new passion. It's all about the machine. I'm really enjoy designing and building a lot of parts. Looking forward to getting outdoors in the forest here in Oregon.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

60+ is a good point to start the forum. 

In my 50s I was aware of a slight decline but nothing serious.

I think that because it was at 60 I started to notice that regardless what I did, physical capacity was fading. Or as I used to say "I have to train harder to be as crap as I was last year"  When I hit 70 it seems to have reached a plateau for fitness but more likely to suffer temporary setbacks.

My riding is more British style "rough stuff" than downhill heroics although I do the odd race purely for fun - anyone beaten by me these days deserves a jolly good flogging for slacking 

For overall fitness I recommend riding a rigid singlespeed. That keeps your body in far better tone IMO (and gives a great excuse to get off and walk if you have to  ).


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I agree that SS is a great way to stay fit. However, I had to give up rigid SS because of the wear on my joints: shoulders, elbows, wrists, neck. I still ride a hard tail at 70, though.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

74 and love to ride.

Started mtb about 54, 30 years after retiring from motocross racing (racing, not riding around with my buddies). Got into it with my son.  

Currently having a crippling problem with the right leg femoral nerve. Right quadriceps does not work.  Could be career ending, I hope not. Love the woods and rocks and (modest) hills.

Don't know if an e-bike would be the answer as my right leg will not hold me up. Like taking a step on a step ladder, or walking up and down stairs. I cannot stand-up pedal even a single stroke with my right leg, can do one push with the left.

I had a goal - to be the 75 year old competent mountain biker. Especially on techy trails, like we have around here. Don't know how it is going to work out.

Terry


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm 71, and my fitness hasn't gone down much, if any. But i started [email protected]

I lift heavy regularly for my legs, so i think this helps.
I ride about 12 hours a week. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

thecanoe said:


> At 71 y/o, I'm still as passionate about Mtbing as I ever was. It's tough in winter, but, I have a fat bike and ride when conditions are tolerable. I've learned to dress properly and don't ride if it isn't fun. I've toned it down so that there's very little technical. It's all about getting out into the woods and being closer to nature. But the one most important thing that I've done besides realizing I'm getting older is to put a larger cassette on my Original SC Tallboy. I run a 22/32 in the front and recently installed an 11-40 10 speed Sunrace cassette in the rear. This extra gearing has allowed me to climb hills that used to have me huffing and puffing although my lungs still feel it. What have others don't to adapt to the aging cycling?
> Maybe we need a 70+ thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK i am only 62 but i am joining to learn from you guys.
At about 55 i kind of felt at my peak. I am talking generaly not specific to biking. I felt i could do less hours of physical activities daily but my mental was still at the top and the additional knowledge acquired was compensating the small loss.
Now at 62 i still feel at my top because the happiness is rising.
With my genes and a bit of luck i will be pedaling in nature an other 30 years or more.

- About gears, my fatbike has 20 speeds and i enjoy climbing with 22-36 front and 11/42 rear i get up there and often ride 4 hrs/day.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad to hear of all the 70+yo's who are still fit enough to be out mountain biking. Even though I just hit 70 last week, you guys are still an inspiration to me. To celebrate my Bday I bought myself a fat bike. It's a new kind of fun - I get a big fat smile every time I look down and see that big fat tire out in front. The way I see it, if you are still enthralled with mountain biking when you are 70, you have never really grown up. I know I don't see myself as old, so I'll just keep riding until the sun goes down. 
If any of you young 70 year old bucks are ever in Boise give me a shout out. I ride every other day or so and like the original poster said, it's all about having fun and enjoying being out there.


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

This sounds like my kinda group. Bought my first mountain bike at age 70, been riding now for 10 years and loving every bit of it. I ride about 4 times a week, 15 to 25 miles, average around 2000ft of climbing (I live in Nor Cal in the redwoods) and still like to race once in while. I competed in the Senior Games at St. George Utah, Sea Otter, Cactus Cup and a few others. My bikes are a 2018 Specialized S-Works Epic, 2014Ibis Ripley and a Specialized road bike (which I ride about twice a year). Came from a background of motorcycle racing for 20+years. Well that's me...maybe I will some of you out on the trails


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

At 72 now and I miss my bike and skis so much. I hooked a branch in the snow with my right ski back in January and have been on crutches since. Next week, I'm going to mount up and ride, first, the trail I maintain on our property around the orchard, gardens, and pasture. If that goes OK, then it will be a couple of miles on the local farm roads. Then, if all goes well, back to my every other day routine on my 8 mile busy road free route.

The virus: there's no one else out here when I ride, maybe a worker in the distance, so not a problem. In general (at 72 with asthma), I'm terrified.

Keep safe my mature friends and ride safe - just not too safe!


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

jackcoul said:


> This sounds like my kinda group. Bought my first mountain bike at age 70, been riding now for 10 years and loving every bit of it. I ride about 4 times a week, 15 to 25 miles, average around 2000ft of climbing (I live in Nor Cal in the redwoods) and still like to race once in while. I competed in the Senior Games at St. George Utah, Sea Otter, Cactus Cup and a few others. My bikes are a 2018 Specialized S-Works Epic, 2014Ibis Ripley and a Specialized road bike (which I ride about twice a year). Came from a background of motorcycle racing for 20+years. Well that's me...maybe I will some of you out on the trails


You are an inspiration to us all. I just bought my first MTN bike at 69 and am asking myself how many years I can do this. I am glad to hear that you are still in the saddle at 80, that's excellent. Now I have a future plan. Like you, I raced (sports cars) for years. MTN biking has some of that excitement and thrill of speed and danger. The real beauty is that we get outdoors to enjoy the beautiful forest, instead of spending the weekend on a hot asphalt track, or working on a car in the pits. Great to hear from you, keep riding.


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

Racecar said:


> You are an inspiration to us all. I just bought my first MTN bike at 69 and am asking myself how many years I can do this. I am glad to hear that you are still in the saddle at 80, that's excellent. Now I have a future plan. Like you, I raced (sports cars) for years. MTN biking has some of that excitement and thrill of speed and danger. The real beauty is that we get outdoors to enjoy the beautiful forest, instead of spending the weekend on a hot asphalt track, or working on a car in the pits. Great to hear from you, keep riding.


You (and the rest of the guys that still like to race) should check out the Hunstman World Senior Games. They are held in St. George Utah, the first part of October. They have all the road racing events and mountain bike. In the mountain bike there is hill climb race, down hill and a cross country. There are 3 skill classes, expert, sport and beginner. Age brackets are every 5 years and start at 50. The courses are fun with some challenging sections but nothing life threatening. The mountain bike group is usually around 150 people (both men and women). Lots of very nice folks with a laid back atmosphere. Then an awards dinner at a near by park. If you haven't heard of the games before they are pretty big time over 10,000 participants from all over the world in every type of event you could think of and some you probably wouldn't think of.
Check them out online and maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I like 70+ but there wouldn't be very many so I go with the 60+ suggestion.
Last summer, when I turned 70, I found a new love for climbing. Who'd thought.

Winter? My love is going down hill - on skis. I ended this season in Lake Tahoe after a powder day at Heavenly when all ski areas suddenly shut down. Bummer.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Rev Bubba said:


> I like 70+ but there wouldn't be very many so I go with the 60+ suggestion...


70+ might not have many true members, but there'd be a lot of wannabee lurkers.

Compromise and vote for 65+, there's a reason that's when Medicare kicks in.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

When I hit 70, I'm buying me a helmet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> 70+ might not have many true members, but there'd be a lot of wannabee lurkers.


Because we're hot? 

(Visions of glamorous 50 yr old grannies lurking to perve on our wrinkly necks and polished bald heads...)


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

jackcoul said:


> You (and the rest of the guys that still like to race) should check out the Hunstman World Senior Games. They are held in St. George Utah, the first part of October. They have all the road racing events and mountain bike. In the mountain bike there is hill climb race, down hill and a cross country. There are 3 skill classes, expert, sport and beginner. Age brackets are every 5 years and start at 50. The courses are fun with some challenging sections but nothing life threatening. The mountain bike group is usually around 150 people (both men and women). Lots of very nice folks with a laid back atmosphere. Then an awards dinner at a near by park. If you haven't heard of the games before they are pretty big time over 10,000 participants from all over the world in every type of event you could think of and some you probably wouldn't think of.
> Check them out online and maybe I'll see you there.


I'll second the Huntsman Games. I've done 3 of them and the vibe around the games is excellent (and I don't like old people), especially the MTB scene. I look forward to returning this fall, if they don't get cancelled. My first chance at 70+.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

ddoh said:


> ...(and I don't like old people)...


Who does...


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

thecanoe said:


> ...................This extra gearing has allowed me to climb hills that used to have me huffing and puffing although my lungs still feel it. What have others don't to adapt to the aging cycling?
> Maybe we need a 70+ thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just got a new MTB with a lot better gearing. I told my equal half if it lasts as long as the first one (25 years) I'll still be riding at 100.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

71 is young


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

matt4x4 said:


> 71 is young


Dam right it is. Ridiculous how young 50 is.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

bsieb said:


> Dam right it is. Ridiculous how young 50 is.


71 is the new 50


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Lone Rager said:


> 70+ might not have many true members, but there'd be a lot of wannabee lurkers.
> 
> Compromise and vote for 65+, there's a reason that's when Medicare kicks in.


I'd vote for that ( if the SVR would let me).


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Big drop in power, endurance and daring right around 65. I could hang in there on the tough parts by sheer grit until 67-68 then....no more.  By 70 most of us have either left the game, or realize we still love the outdoors, woods, mountains, and fields, and continue on...with more walking and resting. Ebikes are interesting...but they aren't mountain biking as we have known it. Stupid things are crazy heavy and sluggish..or so powered up you are a hazard to self and others on tight single track. For my size...64 inches, 115 lbs...they are most fun on fireroad and double track. Maybe the new breed of lighter, less powerful ebikes will appeal in the future. I'd be in favor of an Over 70 forum to address the needs of folks who really, no matter how hard they try, can no longer hang with 60 year olds.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Julie said:


> Big drop in power, endurance and daring right around 65. I could hang in there on the tough parts by sheer grit until 67-68 then....no more. By 70 most of us have either left the game, or realize we still love the outdoors, woods, mountains, and fields, and continue on...with more walking and resting. Ebikes are interesting...but they aren't mountain biking as we have known it. Stupid things are crazy heavy and sluggish..or so powered up you are a hazard to self and others on tight single track. For my size...64 inches, 115 lbs...they are most fun on fireroad and double track. Maybe the new breed of lighter, less powerful ebikes will appeal in the future. I'd be in favor of an Over 70 forum to address the needs of folks who really, no matter how hard they try, can no longer hang with 60 year olds.


Keep working at it. I'm 71, and ride 10 hours a week, lift heavy, both upper and lower, lots of core.

Still improving my skills, maybe I'll slower uphill, but can't really tell.

I know in Backcountry skiing, I'm faster uphill, but i also started 20 years ago and i can only improve, right.

I'm on a ebike, and i love the 180 mm travel front and rear, i think it descends better than my 2017 Enduro.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay, now I'm 71 and can still figure out how to use a computer ......

Will be picking up a pair of Five Tens this morning and doing my first ride on the Raceface Chesters my son gave me for Father's Day/Birthday. The shoes are from my wife.

Still not too old to learn new tricks.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

About a weel ago i saw 2 guys stopped in front of a map. Since i knew that network i stopped to answer any question. I guess one was about 70 and the other 80. The 80 guy knew the trails but he was away for 2 months so he was in the process of relearning them. Pads on knees and elbows on a long travel FS he was enjoying the toughess trails and bored on the easy ones. 
So yes there is hope, some of us will play like kids past 80.
I am 62 and i enjoy climbing on my tiny gear.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Getting to seventy isn't all it's cracked up to be. Sure, it's great having had all those life learning experiences and those awesome adventures with you and your best buds, and all the beer you've drank in your life and parties, dinners, and so on...but none of us got here without overcoming at least a few obstacles in our lives.
Looking back over seventy years scares the **** out of me sometimes, while other times I get all warm and tingly inside. To have made it this far and still be intact enough to get on a bike and hit the trails with my riding buds, damn if I don't feel blessed.
But like I said, some of us carry the wounds of time with us, from broken hearts to broken bones (and torn ligaments,) from strained muscles to strained relationships, 'cause no one said it was going to be easy, but looking back from 70, and practicing my best Ram Das "Be Here Now," it has occurred to me that it was well worth the journey and pretty easy after all.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Unapomer said:


> 73 years old here, still ride six days a week (so cal)
> My strategy at races and group rides with younger peeps: Start slow, then taper off!


Hah, that's my line too!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

panchosdad said:


> Hah, that's my line too!


My strategy is to start at 100, i will have a chance for a podium


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

74, been mtbing for about 20 years. Currently I am encountering some obstacles. In November I suffered a herniated L3 disc which damaged the spinal femoral nerve for my right leg. This more or less paralyzed the right femoral muscle. Fusion surgery helped my back the the nerve is unchanged. The muscle is slightly better, I can almost stand up pedal now.

The other huge obstacle is a problem I've been having with the heat. About two weeks ago I completely ran out of energy on the trail, thankfully near the end. Called 911, ambulance took me to ER where I stayed for four hours but they found no cause for my condition. This was the fourth time it has happened to me and I am now afraid to go mtbing if temp above 80F.

Tough times.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

elder_mtber said:


> 74, been mtbing for about 20 years. Currently I am encountering some obstacles. In November I suffered a herniated L3 disc which damaged the spinal femoral nerve for my right leg. This more or less paralyzed the right femoral muscle. Fusion surgery helped my back the the nerve is unchanged. The muscle is slightly better, I can almost stand up pedal now.
> 
> The other huge obstacle is a problem I've been having with the heat. About two weeks ago I completely ran out of energy on the trail, thankfully near the end. Called 911, ambulance took me to ER where I stayed for four hours but they found no cause for my condition. This was the fourth time it has happened to me and I am now afraid to go mtbing if temp above 80F.
> 
> Tough times.


Much respect elder_mtber, wishing you well!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

bsieb said:


> Much respect elder_mtber, wishing you well!


Must hydrate more, comrade, more...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> At 65+, there're two main factors going on. If you're fully healthy, there's the normal decline in performance which seems to accelerate in the mids 60s, try as you might to forestall it. On top of that, it also seems that things can start to go wrong health-wise for more people around that age. Then maybe a third factor...it seems you get injured worse and you're slower to recover from a mishap.


^^This ...my wife who was my life partner in all things out doors is 66 and in poor health now ( fvck cancer ). I'm 69 in a few weeks, healthy AFAIK, normal weight, still doing all the things I love, mtbiking, bike packing, canoe tripping, xc skiing etc...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/XGda7GaKTreCjFbq8

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GXo12iU2HGrk1YB16

I have toned it down. I don't ride the gnarliest trails anymore, to avoid injury. I don't hammer, I keep it steady and I stop frequently to "smell the roses" or in my case, take photos. I huff and puff now on the climbs, unlike the young people I sometimes ride with. But I enjoy it all as much as ever, except for missing my wife's companionship on these outings. And ... I am well aware of the fact that it could all change or end at any moment! Consider myself fortunate, and thankful to be where I am!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, I made it to 75 about a week ago. My riding has improved in the last six months due to increased strength in the right quadriceps. It is now about 1/2 the strength of the left leg. I can stand up pedal, essential for the numerous techy sections around here.

Back is giving bad pain when I stand or walk but doesn't hurt to ride. Doc ordered another MRI due to pain in my left femoral nerve. So far no paralysis.

Don't know what is next.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Great pics. Those both look like great trips.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing the pics and writeup.*

I'm sitting here thinking, while the turkey is in the oven, if we get a vaccine this winter and COVID-19 clears, maybe spring, 2021, would be a good time to ride Sedona.

Right now, the weather remains too warm to ski so I loaded my bike in the car for a ride tomorrow.

The family already decided that the usual multi-generational Thanksgiving get together can wait another year. When the food is ready, we will exchange dishes outside and each enjoy it in safety.

Enjoy life.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Many years ago I thought anyone riding mountain bikes over fifty is pretty cool! Boy was I out to lunch.......

I myself turned 55 this year and working towards 56.
I don't see myself slowing down to much and I still love getting out!
Road or mountain bike.
I ride with a bunch of friends who are older then myself and they are pretty amazing!
We still go on road trips, camping and mountain biking.
Covid has kind of changed thing a bit and you got to play safe, till a vaccine is available.
We will stick to British Columbia next year and go to locations that we normally don't get to.
But here is a picture of one buddy of mine on a trip to Moab in Spring 2019.
He is 72 now and when we climb he is on my butt or passes me.........
I think that is awesome! I hope I can be like Uncle B!
(The other 2 in the picture are his wife and another buddy who is not very fast but loves mountain biking.....)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

There’s no age where things start going wrong, biology doesn’t work that way, we all age differently based on sex, race, family history, and lifestyle. 

Lifestyle choices, well, by the time your old you will realize if you screwed up in your youth, sadly, by then it’s too late.

Genetics. nothing to do there but treat the conditions and lead a healthy lifestyle ... hmm, see above comment ^

Personality is the defining variable that determines what we do with our lives.

I see a whole lotta old folks who retired and sat on their arse, after a few years they realized it was a mistake. Then there’s folks like “Steve”, I met him out riding, he’s in his mid seventies, rides or skis every day, has a girlfriend, he’s fit and fast.

When I grow up, I’m gonna be like Steve, but married 😊


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...Then there's folks like "Steve", I met him out riding, he's in his mid seventies, rides or skis every day, has a girlfriend, he's fit and fast...


I'm in my mid 70s, ride a rigid single speed, do the odd 24 hour race or 200km day.

But unlike Steve I don't have a girlfriend.

I blame my wife for that...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> There's no age where things start going wrong, biology doesn't work that way, we all age differently based on sex, race, family history, and lifestyle....


True, but as you get into your mid 60s, the odds start going up pretty substantially. Take one hundred 75 year olds and one hundred 55 year olds and there will be a lot more and worse ailments among the 75 year olds. So you make make it to 75 in relatively perfect health (I had a few friends who didn't make it at all) , but each year that went by before that, your odds of running into a problem or problems increased.

The take away from that, IMO, is to make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> ...The take away from that, IMO, is to make hay while the sun shines.


Maybe my wife will let me get a girlfriend if I mention that...


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I'm 65. I have pretty bad asthma. I raced DH a good bit in my late 40s and back then there were so few in my age group I podiumed a lot lol. Then I went headfirst into a tree, lucky to have been wearing a built up neck nut but it scared me off the bike for a while. Actually 2 different doctors scared me off the bike, along with my wife. I eventually got back on. At first my lungs would close up less than 10 minutes in, you'd think I'd get and ebike (nope). After a few weeks I got it up around 15 minutes. I'm using a 22/32 and 34 tooth rear cog. Got to where I can do an hour at 32/34, then booted it up a gear to 32/whatever. After another week I boot it up another gear. I try to do my whole ride in that gear, but some climbs here do require a retreat to granny, I'm not proud. I do an hour ride 6 days a week, our trails are pretty technical so I'm happy with that, but it is bumming me out riding past the drops. I've hit so many in the 25 years I've ridden and I KNOW I can do them no problem, but I can't bring myself to do it. My old racing partner was paralyzed on a drop just after I stopped riding, and the docs said I should have been so maybe that's in my head, but the stuff I'm passing on is not death defying by any means. It bugs me. I'm happy to be riding and happy that my overall health is improving, but definitely having trouble letting go of what I used to be. So there it is, I'll get off the couch now lol.


----------

